# Fan Belt



## SFriend (Oct 10, 2004)

Any one know how to change the fan belt on a MF30B?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to TractorForum SF.

As to your belt replacement, is it just single belt or does it have pwr steering? Need a little more info as I have never replaced one on your model Massey. Unless their is a shroud or sheet metal removal, fan belt replacement is fairly straight forward.. If just a single belt and you have access to the generator (alternator) you will need to loosen two mountg bolts.. One will go to the block and the other should mount to a bracket that allows for adjustment. 


Better yet SF why dont you PM me


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi SF, and welcome to TF.com!!
I'm guessing you have a front mount pump?? If so, you have to unbolt the drive hub from the front crank pulley, it should then push ahead far enough for the belt to slip through. If not, take out the grill and loosen the mounting bolts on teh pump enough to get the belt out by. Good luck! :tractorsm


----------



## SFriend (Oct 10, 2004)

that's it. Yes, I have power steering and yes there is a pump up front. It looks like there are two bolts holding it in place. Looks like the grill will have to come off to make it a bit easier. Taking those three bolts off is not fun, but at least that looks reasonable. I will give it a try in a day or so. I bet, that belt on there is an original OEM belt. I could not, knowing how bad it is, not replace it. Even if I had to take the silly thing to a dealer. 

Thanks a bunch. I suspect I will be a regular here. I have a thousand questions. Like how do I drive it? Just kidding

This is going to be fun. :spinsmile


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Great,, let us know how you make out, and we'll answer any questions we can.


----------



## SFriend (Oct 10, 2004)

I suspect that is right. Thanks and we will see. I will post my results. As long as rust does not get in the way, things ought to work out.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

just wanted to say welcome to tractorforum sf. looks like your already steered in the right direction.


----------

